# NUVORING making me so much worse.



## Nicci (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi everyoneI am new to this site and I am just wondering if anyone else here has tried using the birth control Nuvoring and found it made their IBS-D much much worse? I have been without it now for a few weeks and for the first time in almost a year have not had any problems for a few weeks. I am going to put a new one in soon to do a trial run and see if it really is the Nuvoring, but just wondering if anyone else has has the same effect??Thanks


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I am going to move this to the Women's Health Forum.Just FYI some people find BC has flared their IBS and others report it has helped.. so it just depends on the person.Read the "IBS and Hormones" thread pinned to the top of the Women's Health Forum.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nicci said:


> Hi everyoneI am new to this site and I am just wondering if anyone else here has tried using the birth control Nuvoring and found it made their IBS-D much much worse? I have been without it now for a few weeks and for the first time in almost a year have not had any problems for a few weeks. I am going to put a new one in soon to do a trial run and see if it really is the Nuvoring, but just wondering if anyone else has has the same effect??Thanks


Hi there. I am also on nuva and I think I am going to go off it for a little while to see if it has made me ibs worse. I didn't have many problems on my old bc but ever since switching I have seem a huge increase in problems and my doctor never put 2 and 2 together. Best of Luck and let me know how it goes!


----------

